
The Crop Software Behind Your Daily Cup of Coffee - rohmanhakim
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2020-02-20/crop-app-cropster-wants-to-save-coffee-and-the-global-food-supply
======
tannhaeuser
> _If Jamie Lanister and Brienne of Tarth had a son, he would look like [the
> guy]_

Okay :) I had expected to hear more about crop science which seems like it
would be applied in coffee production with the climate challenges mentioned,
but actually am not sure if it really is (even though I'm currently working on
a project which has to do with it).

~~~
chaostheory
white papers vs a submarine PR article for cropster that aims to get a larger,
mainstream audience on a tight deadline. They are two different things

------
cosinetau
There are free software projects attempting to solve the same problem in
another corner of the ag industry

[https://openthc.org](https://openthc.org)

------
system2
It really hurts to read an article with 10-minute intro. I can't even tell by
the 20th paragraph what's going on.

